

Show HN: An app that alerts you when your favourite product has a price change - adibalcan
http://thewebminer.com/pricealert/

======
asymmetric
If JS is disabled, it shows an unstyled page with text "Please wait".

Would make sense to make it downgrade nicely, at the very least for the
landing page.

~~~
adibalcan
Is a single page app. Need JS.

~~~
officialjunk
Minimally tell them that js is required?

But you could have a static landing page that leads to your single page app in
the future.

------
jaydub
my 2 cents from a quick glance: don't require users to login to use the site,
let them at least search or find products.

~~~
adibalcan
I can't send price changes alerts if I don't have user email

~~~
kudos200
You could wait to collect the email address until after users have searched
for a product and found something they want an alert on. That way people know
what they're getting into and it makes more sense why you need their email
address.

~~~
adibalcan
Thanks for feedback but we want to add an interactive demo on first page.

------
fusionflo
I'm the founder of [http://pricify.com](http://pricify.com) and we've had
several iterations of the product and focusing on various experiments.
Currently we land users on a landing page and thats a test we've been running
for a while, but we've also had it where products are listed upfront with
infinite scroll. Both seem to achieve hit different goals.

We've spent a long time establishing landing page messages so it makes sense
to users as soon as they get there - otherwise they just bounce, including HN
users! I've not signed up to try this out, but there is just not enough info
before asking a visitor to sign up. So may want to add some info there on the
value prop?

~~~
adibalcan
Thanks, now we have a print screen on the first page (quick version).

------
tet
It seems that this is a new trend. Shoptagr, Pricify and others. Also, this
one looks really unappealing.

~~~
joni1803
I'm the Co-Founder and CEO of [http://Shoptagr.com](http://Shoptagr.com) and
one of the biggest challenges for us has been to track item's prices at the
SKU level, size, color and more, which is essential for the "the smart savvy
shopper".

------
amarraja
Was working one of these last year -- never launched, but it's pretty much
good to go.

If you're in the UK (my target market), give it a go!
[http://salr.io/](http://salr.io/)

------
aashaykumar92
I built a similar tool: [http://skanout.com/](http://skanout.com/)

It's less of a price alert but rather notifying you if we can get you the
price you want or not.

------
adibalcan
UPDATE: Demo on first page + change password functionality

------
searchergss
camelcamelcamel.com for Amazon products is pretty nifty

~~~
Ecio78
I have used [https://pricenoia.com/](https://pricenoia.com/) to compare prices
between different Amazon sites and alert me of price drops

------
antr
for price changes i use camelcamelcamel.com, it works like swiss clockwork

~~~
adibalcan
This works only for Amazon. Our app is generic

~~~
caractacus
I think the point is 'works like clockwork'. And as the other user said, I'm
not prepared to test out your service if you require a registration and sign
in before I can see anything about it.

